# Dia Mundial da Meteorologia 2010



## AnDré (23 Mar 2010 às 09:47)

> 2010-03-22 (IM)
> 
> Comemora-se dia 23 de Março o Dia Mundial da Meteorologia, este ano subordinado ao tema "60 years of service for your safety and well-being".
> 
> ...



Pdfs:

- Programa do Dia Mundial da Meteorologia 2010
- Programa da Semana Aberta - DMM 2010
- Mensagem do Secretário-Geral da OMM


----------



## actioman (23 Mar 2010 às 10:25)

Pois... foi ontem e nenhum de nós se lembrou de postar aqui nada 

Embora atrasados, parabéns a esta ciência tão fascinante e que condiciona em tudo as nossas vidas! 

E já agora viva o fórum:


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2010 às 10:50)

actioman disse:


> Pois... foi ontem e nenhum de nós se lembrou de postar aqui nada
> 
> Embora atrasados, parabéns a esta ciência tão fascinante e que condiciona em tudo as nossas vidas!
> 
> E já agora viva o fórum:



É hoje, actioman! 
É hoje, dia 23 de Março.
Ontem foi o dia mundial da água! 

Parabéns à meteorologia.

E já agora, um incentivo a quem puder, para participar nas actividades propostas pelo IM. E que depois partilhe aqui com a malta.


----------



## actioman (23 Mar 2010 às 11:04)

AnDré disse:


> É hoje, actioman!
> É hoje, dia 23 de Março.
> Ontem foi o dia mundial da água!
> 
> ...



Olha pois é! Ando disléxico nas datas! 

Infelizmente as actividades resumem-se, como sempre, a Lisboa!

Uma coisa bem feita e de abrangência nacional seria abrirem ao público todas as EMA do país! Sei que não é nada de especial, mas seria pelo menos algo convidativo a que todas as pessoas de muitos locais no país (escolas por exemplo) fossem atraídas até lá!
Pode ser que algum dia tenham essa coragem!


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2010 às 15:15)

Agora já sei de onde vem a minha paixão por esta ciência, parece que nasci no dia certo...


----------



## Vince (23 Mar 2010 às 16:02)

actioman disse:


> Uma coisa bem feita e de abrangência nacional seria abrirem ao público todas as EMA do país! Sei que não é nada de especial, mas seria pelo menos algo convidativo a que todas as pessoas de muitos locais no país (escolas por exemplo) fossem atraídas até lá!
> Pode ser que algum dia tenham essa coragem!



Concordo inteiramente contigo. Até porque acho que no interior há muito maior sensibilidade para a Meteorologia por variadas razões, e o tempo disponível é maior do que quem vive em grandes cidades onde se gasta o pouco tempo livre parado numa qualquer fila dum IC. 

E de qualquer forma estes eventos nunca deveriam ser durante a semana, seja nas grandes cidades seja no interior, é uma idiotice ser assim. Assim devem ser eventos chatos e monótonos quase iguais ano após ano, sempre com os mesmos, como que mantendo uma qualquer tradição a que poucos podem ir num dia de semana, uma coisa que funciona em circuito fechado dos do meio feito apenas para os do meio, e nunca se chega afinal a abrir à sociedade.

Estas coisas são boas para as famílias levarem os miúdos ao fim de semana em vez de irem para os Centros Comerciais ou Mac Donald's, para os miúdos conhecerem a ciência de outra forma, para além das secas das aulas que muitas vezes não compreendem por ser demasiadas abstractas. 

Mas durante a semana as famílias trabalham e os miúdos estão na escola...


----------



## Rog (23 Mar 2010 às 17:40)

O Instituto de Meteorologia aproveitando este dia, cria novas formas de interagir. 

Receber avisos meteorológicos / notícias / comunicados por email: http://subscricoes.meteo.pt/

Twitter: http://twitter.com/meteo_pt

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Instituto-de-Meteorologia/274995756085?ref=ts


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Mar 2010 às 13:06)

Vince disse:


> ...Até porque acho que no interior há muito maior sensibilidade para a Meteorologia por variadas razões, e o tempo disponível é maior do que quem vive em grandes cidades onde se gasta o pouco tempo livre parado numa qualquer fila dum IC.
> 
> ..., uma coisa que funciona em circuito fechado dos do meio feito apenas para os do meio, e nunca se chega afinal a abrir à sociedade.
> 
> Estas coisas são boas para as famílias levarem os miúdos ao fim de semana em vez de irem para os Centros Comerciais ou Mac Donald's, para os miúdos conhecerem a ciência de outra forma,...



Observa-se de tudo, desde os que passam a vida a queixar-se da chuva que os impede de realizarem actividades pessoais ou profissionais, os que após uns dias de sol ficam logo saturados e imediatamente pensam em condições de seca, os tão absorvidos nas suas vidas por vezes medíocres que nem reparam no que muitas vezes existe de belo acima deles e possam contemplar, etc; enfim, pessoas *cinzentas*...

Penso que o facto da meteorologia oficial funcionar em circuito fechado se deve também em grande medida ao grau de receptividade do público em geral, porque o público fora das cidades reside longe e essa distância obviamente contribui para uma alienação de todas e quaisquer actividades ligadas a esta ciência que se possam vir a realizar, já o público citadino, nomeadamente em Lisboa, com um quotidiano bastante sobrecarregado, repararem no que se passa à sua volta do ponto de vista natural e todo o lado científico que isso envolve, é pedir demais! 

A meteorologia é uma ciência que por razões óbvias interessa a todos, infelizmente ainda se pensa que aprender é obrigação dos mais novos; felizmente a tendência é quebrar esse ciclo e não só nos miúdos mas também nos graúdos se nota vontade de aprender muito além do que já sabem da vida. Participar aprendendo em família é um benefício que muitas já têm testemunhado, se esta determinação se expandisse o suficiente, acredito que muitas portas ao conhecimento se poderiam abrir!


----------

